# 2007 X-Trail - only 1 model sold??



## pgames38 (May 12, 2005)

I went to my Nissan dealer on Friday. I chatted with the salesperson who sold us the X-Trail. He said that the only model sold in 2007 would be the Bonavista edition (he didn't mention if other colours would be available). Has anyone else heard about this?

I'd asked about the 2008 X-Trail, but he had heard anything about it yet.


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*No 2007 Model X-T*



pgames38 said:


> I went to my Nissan dealer on Friday. I chatted with the salesperson who sold us the X-Trail. He said that the only model sold in 2007 would be the Bonavista edition (he didn't mention if other colours would be available). Has anyone else heard about this?
> 
> I'd asked about the 2008 X-Trail, but he had heard anything about it yet.


Have been at my dealer several times in the last week - working on a deal - details will be revealed if it comes to pass.........hopefully in next 10 days or so.

Here's what my dealer says:

There will be NO release of the X-T for 2007. The new Bonavista Edition is badged as 
an '06 model (and they admit that it should have been listed as an '07).

The next release of the X-T will be the 08 Model and it will be the one pronounced "cash key" - can't recall the actual spelling. There are pics of it on this and the Au site and there been a few posts on it. Styling somewhat like a mini Murano.

Nissan's new Versa is selling like hot cakes here - dealer can't get enough of them.

I think interest in the Nissan product will continue to grow with the (staged) release of various new and re-designed products.


----------



## Xtrailguy (Mar 9, 2006)

According to this canadiandriver.com article, there will be no 07, and will be redesigned for 08 like Roger said:

CanadianDriver: Test Drive - 2006 Nissan X-Trail SE AWD


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Canada's Far East said:


> Have been at my dealer several times in the last week - working on a deal - details will be revealed if it comes to pass.........hopefully in next 10 days or so.
> 
> Here's what my dealer says:
> 
> ...


Thank you Roger for confirming my predictions and the rumours I have obtained from *My* sources in Australia and which I have listed in THIS thread 

Steve: The score is 1-0 in my favour so far. hahahaha

Roger: It's *Nissan QashQai*


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Trouble ahead ?*

Roger: It's *Nissan QashQai* [/QUOTE]

There you go - the "proper" spelling....

Will be interesting to see how folks "pronounce" this....

Wonder who Nissan will get to make the ad for this product


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Latest Update*



pgames38 said:


> I went to my Nissan dealer on Friday. I chatted with the salesperson who sold us the X-Trail. *He said that the only model sold in 2007 would be the Bonavista edition *(he didn't mention if other colours would be available). Has anyone else heard about this?
> 
> I'd asked about the 2008 X-Trail, but he had heard anything about it yet.


*UPDATE / CONFIRMATION :*

I was at my dealer again today and the Sales Manager told me that when existing inventories of the XE, SE & LE are exhausted, the only available X-T in Canada will be the Bonavista Edition........there will be no more XEs, SEs or LEs produced.

AND, he's expecting that they will be "out-of-stock" on the Bonavista Edition for about a 3 month period while they catch up with production.

I was very surprised at this information, given that there will be no 2007 X-T. 

I was especially surprised at pulling the plug on the LE model, in that it has features (like the power driver's seat, leather, roof spoiler, VDC option) that are not available on the Bonavista Edition.

When I addressed that with him, he reiterated that the ONLY X-T in Canada will be the Bonavista Edition, equipped as it listed on their web site, until such time as an updated version is available in 2008 *OR (GET THIS)* it is "replaced" by another model.

We discussed the KashKkey and I got a very strong feeling that his belief is that it will either ultimate or eventually replace the X-T (which admittedly is dated with 90s styling).

So, if you have friends or relatives that are contemplating purchasing / leasing a currently styled X-T in an XE, SE or LE best advise them to do it sooner rather than later....


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Bonavista Edition NUMBER 0001*



Canada's Far East said:


> Have been at my dealer several times in the last week - working on a deal - details will be revealed if it comes to pass.........hopefully in next 10 days or so.


Above is an extract from a post I made 10 days ago, and it appears timely to do the update / reveal:

Tomorrow I pick up my new, 2006 Bonavista Edition X-Trail bearing plaque number 0001.

I've been working on this for about a month now - even before the vehicle arrived in Newfoundland. The "controversial" commercial caused some "distraction" along the way, but we got past that in due course.

Initially, Nissan Canada had not released the vehicle to the local dealer (O'Neill Motors) for sale but that was finalized this week and things have moved along nicely since then.

So, why would I trade a 2005 SE X-T with only 31k on the clock for the new edition ?

Firstly (I think) because of the connection to my home Province and my love for it.

Secondly, how often does one get the chance to obtain a numbered vehicle that doesn't cost $100 grand or more ? Additionally, how often does one get the chance to get first one produced ?

Aside from that, I love the new Platinum color (albeit that a paint job on my SE would have been cheaper....)

The carbon fiber treatment doesn't do a whole lot for me, but I do like the Automatic Climate Control.

I also like the OEM 17" alloys and even the spare is in alloy as well - now I can do a proper 5 wheel tire rotation.

As for leather, I'm seriously considering a conversion similar to the one that Valboo had done to his X-T.

Weather speaks for a nice weekend here on the Rock, so I'll shoot some pics. post them up and update my profile.

Cheers = Roger

BTW, if any of our Newfie members are interested in a very well maintained (babied) used X-T for a friend or relative, it will be available at O'Neill Motors (368-6011). Ron Husk is the salesperson I deal with. I left most of the after-market and OEM accessories on the vehicle. I don't think it will last very long.........


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Congratulations Roger.

With your level of passion and dedication to the xtrail brand, I think this is the least the local dealer could have done for you but it is very nice of them indeed to give you the very first Bonavista exy. Enjoy it mate and time to start putting that list of mods together all over again


----------



## Xtrailguy (Mar 9, 2006)

Good stuff Roger!

Nice to see they are bringing the first model to NL, and that you are taking ownership of it!


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Hi Roger,

That sounds great!!! 

Don't forget to take off your RFL and transfer it to your new ride; we don't want to have too many of that exclusive feature  You know a couple of times now Stephen and I catch up to each other on the highway on the way to work... we can spot each other a mile away since we're the only ones in Montreal (as far as I know) with the RFL.


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*For Sure*




ValBoo said:


> Hi Roger,
> 
> That sounds great!!!
> 
> Don't forget to take off your RFL and transfer it to your new ride; we don't want to have too many of that exclusive feature  You know a couple of times now Stephen and I catch up to each other on the highway on the way to work... we can spot each other a mile away since we're the only ones in Montreal (as far as I know) with the RFL.


Great minds think alike - -and, I think there are only 3 in Canada....

RFL was taken off yesterday, will be re-installed tomorrow.

Grill screens are already installed on the new ride.

Cheers


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

Delivery Day...

Rick O'Neill (owner) presents me with the keys to number 0001 Bonavista Edition X-Trail at his dealership on an absolutely beautiful day here :



Some of the O'Neill Nissan team :



Left to right :

Rick O'Neill (Owner) - Canada's Far East - Paul Phillips (Sales Manager) - Dave Snow (Fixed Operations Manager + Service) - Ron Husk (my Sales Person - on both X-Ts)

Not much of a view of the X-T - will take and post some pics of vehicle tomorrow...


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Good stuff Roger... Nice pictures.

Nice looking X-trail: paint color is awesome!

*PS:* Now you need to update your profile to proudly display your new ride!


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*New X-T*



ValBoo said:


> Good stuff Roger... Nice pictures.
> 
> Nice looking X-trail: paint color is awesome!
> 
> *PS:* Now you need to update your profile to proudly display your new ride!



Here are some pictures of the new X-T.

EXTERIOR

Side Views







Front View



Cloud Rider Screens have been re-installed. Plan to make a new personalized plate to reflect the edition and the number sequence.

Rear View 



Badge



Wheels



These are the OEM 17” wheels – I still have my after-market 17s and will use them also. 

Spare



I was pleasantly surprised when I found this in the spare wheel well – the ’05 SE just had a black road wheel for the spare.


RFL

As promised - this picture is for the leader (aka ValBoo) of the 3 musketeers. Re-installed today. Amazing how much easier it is the second time around.



INTERIOR

“Number” Plaque



Dash Trim





The steering wheel and shift lever knob are grey – my other one was black – this blends in nicely with the front.



Door Trim





Side Sills



Will update / move some of these pictures after some additional accessories are installed.

Cheers = Roger


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

One word: B E A U T I F U L 

(did I mention I *rreeaallllyy* like that paint..... )


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Paint*



ValBoo said:


> One word: B E A U T I F U L
> 
> (did I mention I *rreeaallllyy* like that paint..... )


Hey Marc:

Thanks.

Here's a secret tip for you - - a paint job is cheaper than a trade / upgrade :crazy:


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Canada's Far East said:


> ...........
> Tomorrow I pick up my new, 2006 Bonavista Edition X-Trail bearing plaque number 0001.
> ...............
> As for leather, I'm seriously considering a conversion similar to the one that Valboo had done to his X-T.




Hey Roger, 
I had an idea: I'm sure you had a close look at the pictures of my seat conversion:
You see the embroidered "X-Trail" on the front seats.... well the manufacturer can put anything you want there: you could choose to have "Bona Vista" along with the logo if you wanted....Just an idea.

One thing I like about my seats is the exclusivity about them; On your side, it would make for a heck of an exclusive Bona Vista Edition, and to top it all off serial #00001 !


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*The Thinker*



ValBoo said:


> Hey Roger,
> I had an idea: I'm sure you had a close look at the pictures of my seat conversion:
> You see the embroidered "X-Trail" on the front seats.... well the manufacturer can put anything you want there: you could choose to have "Bona Vista" along with the logo if you wanted....Just an idea.
> 
> One thing I like about my seats is the exclusivity about them; On your side, it would make for a heck of an exclusive Bona Vista Edition, and to top it all off serial #00001 !


Hey Marc:

You know I looked *very* closely.

*What a super idea *- never entered my mind - thanks for that.

If it comes to pass, it will be recorded in the log book as "Design by ValBoo" (or Marc, if you prefer).

Let me pick you brain a little further - -

When you say "Bona Vista" along with the logo - what logo were you thinking of ?? Also, would you include the number ?

Now I gotta find someone reputable and capable to do the install before I commit on the product....

Cheers = Roger.


----------



## Tango (Mar 16, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

I am looking at the BonaVista edition while comparison shopping. How are the dealers at negotiating above invoice? Any one have the invoice price for Canada? I'm thinking that there isn't probably not much chance for movement since they are throwing in the extra stuff for $1000 of the msrp.

Thanks,
Tango


----------



## the_drifter (Sep 17, 2006)

In Vancouver where I bought my XE last week, they were advertising it for around 29500 + freight. I am sure they will come down a bit. But dealers being dealers behave differently based on their inventory.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Canada's Far East said:


> Hey Marc:
> 
> You know I looked *very* closely.
> 
> ...



Roger,
I was thinking this one:










As for the serial #, I think it would be too much (but then again that's just me)


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Excellent idea Marc, but I would have gone with this whole badge on the seats instead of the word X-TRAIL and the logo. To have this badge displayed on the leather seats (including BONAVISTA and Limited Edition) would look awesome in my opinion 

For those of you buying the Bonavista, the colour is called Slate Grey (colour code K21) in Australia and it has been introduced January 2006 here.

Platinum as Nissan Canada calls this colour is a different colour all together in Australia.

Just some info. to share.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

aussietrail said:


> Excellent idea Marc, but I would have gone with this whole badge on the seats instead of the word X-TRAIL and the logo. To have this badge displayed on the leather seats (including BONAVISTA and Limited Edition) would look awesome in my opinion
> ...............



yep.... thats what I meant


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

ValBoo said:


> yep.... thats what I meant


OK, I thought you're only referring to the man as the logo


----------



## evjm (Jan 11, 2006)

How many Bonavista's are they actually making? I see there are 4 digits so are they making thousands?


----------



## Xtrailguy (Mar 9, 2006)

1000 I think.


----------



## XtrailRookie (May 17, 2005)

Roger,
Nice ride !!
You never cease to amaze me.
I am like Marc, and really, really like the colour. Who knows, maybe after a few more mods, a change in colour?
Enjoy !!


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*COLOR*



XtrailRookie said:


> Roger,
> Nice ride !!
> You never cease to amaze me.
> I am like Marc, and really, really like the colour. Who knows, maybe after a few more mods, a change in colour?
> Enjoy !!


Thanks for this.

If it was not for the opportunity to get number 0001 - - I would have seriously considered a respray on my 05 to this new color.

And, while it may be new to Canada, it was introduced "down-under" in Jan. 06 - - they call it Slate Grey (Paint Code is the same K21).

Cheers


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

Thought it looked familar. My car's the same colour, plate shows K21 K. In the UK it's called Urban Mist which must be a contender for the silliest name ever for a colour.


----------



## evjm (Jan 11, 2006)

flynn said:


> Thought it looked familar. My car's the same colour, plate shows K21 K. In the UK it's called Urban Mist which must be a contender for the silliest name ever for a colour.


lol,
That's the politically correct name for smog


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

evjm said:


> lol,
> That's the politically correct name for smog


Think it must be a way to give you whatever colour they have in the paint can. Silver smog if the moon's shining, black if it's not, orange smog under the old-fashioned sodium lights or blue smog under the newer ones. Calling it "urban smog" probably got the thumbs down.


----------



## nbreau (Sep 30, 2006)

I'm considering purchasing the bonavista here in NB (trading in my 02 impreza for something bigger) and wondering if anyone has been able to purchase one bellow MSRP... the sales guys here wouldnt budge the price at all.

Looked at some pics of the QashQai, I dont understand why the would replce the xtrail with this, the main reason I'm switching from the impreza is for a bigger vehicle, this thing looks like it has 1/2 the space of the xtrail.


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Dealer Info - Update*



nbreau said:


> I'm considering purchasing the Bonavista here in NB (trading in my 02 impreza for something bigger) and wondering if anyone has been able to purchase one bellow MSRP... the sales guys here wouldn't budge the price at all.
> 
> Looked at some pics of the QashQai, I don't understand why the would replace the xtrail with this, the main reason I'm switching from the impreza is for a bigger vehicle, this thing looks like it has 1/2 the space of the xtrail.


Yo nbreau:

Just replied to your PM.

Re the QashQai as a replacement for the X-Trail - there seems to be 2 camps of opinion on this matter - one suggesting in the negative while the other suggests in the affirmative - I'm in the latter group.

Everyone accepts that there will be no 2007 model X-Trail.

The QashQai is being produced in the UK as we speak - it is due for release in the UK in Feb. 2007. Give it several months (or more) to get to Canada and you'll be into the peak time for the release of the 2008 models.....

It appears (according to my dealer) that Nissan will not produce any more XE, SE & LE models and, when current inventories are exhausted, that will be the end of those models, leaving only the Bonavista Edition - - that may be part of why they're holding firm on the MSRP (which is already discounted by $1000 - making it less expensive than an SE model).

In addition, my dealer tells me that he will only be able to get 35 new Bonavista Editions for the next full year - that's the quota that they have been allocated....and other dealers will be limited in their inventories as well.

Now why do you suppose that is ?? My thinking is that only adds to the speculation that the X-T will be replaced by the QashQai......

Wouldn't be the first time that a manufacturer took a very successful product and replaced it after a short life cycle (as it related to Canada). Don't forget the X-T has been out in Europe for a considerable time now (6 years ??).

If you like the styling and size of the current X-T, then I'd suggest - - get one while you can.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Canada's Far East said:


> Yo nbreau:
> 
> Everyone accepts that there will be no 2007 model X-Trail.


Sorry Roger, I am not one of them. It may be the case for the market in Canada, but am pretty sure we in Australia are going to see the 2007 badged xtrail (same shape and form) and so are the markets in the Asia-pacific region.

It is far too successful here in terms of sales to be dropped like that and replaced with the Qashqai (which has less power and room)

The introduction of the new shape Pathfinder proved to be a disaster for Nissan in Australia where they're not hitting the sales at all and were forced to drop its price from an astronomical figure of around A$52,000 to A$39,000

I don't think they will risk doing the same with the Qashqai.

Time will tell and we're only months away to see what will happen.


----------



## sliversurfer (Apr 2, 2006)

i have a feeling Nissan will be using the Qashqai to enter the US market. Nissan currently has no entry level SUV for the US market and one reason i can think of that Nissan didn't bring the Xtrail to the US is styling as it seems like the US prefers the more rounded, crossover look in their entry level SUVs.


----------

